# Dirty FF Sensor!!



## imagesliveon (Sep 18, 2012)

Grrrrrrrr,

I'm currently being plagued by a dirty sensor on my 5D2! EVERYTIME I use the camera there's a new mark on the photos.

I'm toying with the idea of getting the sensor cleaned professionally cleaned, however it's what I would consider a lot of cash to clean a small area.

Maybe by the fact I'm asking myself about cleaning the sensor suggests I should pay someone to do it. Do the just clean the sensor??

What do you guys do??

Kind Regards

Simon


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you tried cleaning it yourself?  It's not too complicated.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 18, 2012)

imagesliveon said:


> Grrrrrrrr,
> 
> I'm currently being plagued by a dirty sensor on my 5D2! EVERYTIME I use the camera there's a new mark on the photos.
> 
> ...



Just lift the mirror up and blow into it. Wipe with paper towel if needed.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 18, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Just lift the mirror up and blow into it. Wipe with paper towel if needed.



Cleaning ANY kind of optics with a paper towel is not a good idea.  Paper fibers are hard enough to scratch some types of glass.  Ask any optician if you don't believe me.


----------



## imagesliveon (Sep 18, 2012)

I havent tried to clean it..

I have some nice lens cleaning cloths... Are these safe to use?

Regards and thanks for the responses...

Oh the wife also bought me a blower brush..


----------



## otherprof (Sep 18, 2012)

Right you are! My eye doctor told me to "never clean my glasses with anything that came from a tree."


----------



## digital flower (Sep 18, 2012)

imagesliveon said:


> I havent tried to clean it..
> 
> I have some nice lens cleaning cloths... Are these safe to use?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't use them. They sell kits with the right stuff (which is  swab, I think) but start out with a blower


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> Just lift the mirror up and blow into it. Wipe with paper towel if needed.



And check *the oil level* and the *antifreeze* level too, I mean, ya' know, while you're under the hood!!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 18, 2012)

imagesliveon said:


> I havent tried to clean it..
> 
> I have some nice lens cleaning cloths... Are these safe to use?
> 
> ...


Have you done any research on how to properly clean a sensor?

The important part is that you are careful.  The sensor itself is covered by a filter, and that is what you are cleaning, but the shutter and the mirror are sensitive mechanical parts, so be careful not to damage them.  (the are locked out of the way when you activate the cleaning mode).
Another important thing, is that you don't introduce more contaminants than you clean.  

The first thing to try, is to blow the dust out.  The best tool is a 'rocket type' blower bulb.  It sucks air from the bottom (preferably with a filter) and blows it out the top.  Activate the cleaning mode, hold the open camera upside down and gently puff some air into it to dislodge the dust.  

If that doesn't get the dust/spots out, then you may need a physical cleaning.  The best tool would be a sensor brush.  Check out Visible Dust and their line of 'Arctic Butterfly' brushes.  They spin to build up static electricity which attracts and grabs the dust.  They are expensive but reusable.

If that still doesn't get the debris off the sensor, you may need a wet cleaning.  For this, you need sensor swabs and cleaning fluid (kits are easy to find on-line or at most camera shops).  Follow the directions....which is usually; open the swab, use one drop of fluid on the swab and wipe the sensor in one direction, flip the swab and wipe in the other direction.  

Do not use pressurized and/or caned air.  Do not use a cloth or brush that is likely covered in dust.


----------



## imagesliveon (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Mike,

In the kit my Mrs bought me is a blower Brush, some swabs (cotton buds) and an alcohol based solution... Is that stuff suitable?

Regards


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2012)

Check this out:  Copper Hill Images - CCD/CMOS Cleaning Tutorial - Introduction


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 18, 2012)

imagesliveon said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> In the kit my Mrs bought me is a blower Brush, some swabs (cotton buds) and an alcohol based solution... Is that stuff suitable?
> 
> Regards


I doubt it.  That sounds like a general camera cleaning kit, not a sensor cleaning kit.  
Let me google that for you


----------



## imagesliveon (Sep 18, 2012)

I took your advice and very gently lifted the mirror, there was a massive hair underneath it which I very carefully removed!!

Thanks very much for your advice.. And the video guys!

All sorted now!

Regards


----------



## Tony S (Sep 18, 2012)

ONly use items designed for cleaning sensors to clean your sensor.... other wise it could go bad.


  But my other normal cleaning advice for sensors is........ take the lens off, use mirror lock up, and top rack of the dishwasher on pot scrubber mode.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 19, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > Just lift the mirror up and blow into it. Wipe with paper towel if needed.
> ...


Boy, I bet you're just a riot at parties..


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 19, 2012)

a loupe is very useful for sensor cleaning


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 19, 2012)

Wait what do you mean by "gently lifted the mirror"????

On Nikon cameras, there's an option to lift the mirror for cleaning. I don't ever touch it myself!

Also for cleaning, I use a sensor cleaning kit. Don't have it right now and I don't remember what it's called, will update this later.

Generally, you try to blow it with a blower to get rid of dusts or remove anything that isn't stuck on the sensor. Then you move in with the cleaning kit. It's obviously not a perfect solution, but it gets most of the dirt and oil off. If you really need it, go to a pro.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, here's what  I use.

The link is to the swab. There are various sizes so you should get the FF size swabs. You also have to get their cleaning solution. Dip a bit of the solution on the swab and gently wipe your sensor with it with a bit of pressure. Their website should have a tutorial video. As for the blower, I am using the rocket blower.
http://www.amazon.com/Sensor-Swab-T...040772&sr=8-4&keywords=Eclipse+sensor+Cleaner


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 19, 2012)

imagesliveon said:
			
		

> Grrrrrrrr,
> 
> I'm currently being plagued by a dirty sensor on my 5D2! EVERYTIME I use the camera there's a new mark on the photos.
> 
> ...



Special swabs are made for proper cleaning of the sensor as well as video tutorials on how to do it properly. Do not risk using anything else, even cotton swabs. They all contain fibers which can harm or worsen the sensor. Use sensor cleaning mode which can be found in your cameras menu, if not then use mirror lock up. Blow it before and after with whatever blower you have made for use with DSLR's. I have never cleaned my sensor because I haven't had to yet, so I'm going off of what I know and have heard. Locally I can get it professionally cleaned for $60


----------



## imagesliveon (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

This takes care of "90%" of the dust bunnies when I see one. One simplest squeeze.


Giottos Rocket Air Blower - (Large) 7.5" AA1903 B&H Photo


----------



## unpopular (Sep 19, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> imagesliveon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mike,
> ...




Honestly the only thing I'd trust to come in contact with a sensor is laboratory-grade cleaning supplies like this:

Basic and Plus Optical Component Cleaning Kits | Edmund Optics

I'm sure the consumer kits are 99% fine. But there is no way to really ensure the quality.

As far as air blowers, baby booger blowers work just fine.






http://lens-wipe.com/blog/2010/08/30/my-sensor-got-boogered/

Just make sure that there is no boogers it it. As it turns out, it happens.

Right now I am using a squeeze bottle like these:





http://www.atlantafixture.com/ItemD...cbff0986&S=1&gclid=CKjeveDuwrICFWXhQgodnz4ACg

Just make sure there isn't any mustard in the bottle.


----------

